

Failure Now An Option - raghus
http://www.theonion.com/content/news/failure_now_an_option?utm_source=EMTF_Onion

======
cduan
Ironically, the NY Times ran a serious article on this same subject--with
essentially the same conclusion:

<http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/04/health/04mind.html>

------
daniel-cussen
The Onion's articles are usually too well summarized by the title to be worth
reading. This one had more to say...not much, but worth reading if you were
going to read the new york times style section instead.

------
auferstehung
This should be a boon for Despair, Inc. <http://despair.com/>

